# Robin Saves the Day!



## Dave Spencer (24 Nov 2008)

I went to Chester Zoo last Friday, only for the day to be a bit of a wash out. Most of the more exotic residents decided to wimp out and stay in the warm, but just as the day was about to become an unmitigated disaster, good old Blighty provided the star of the show.

It is easy to forget how beautiful our own wildlife can be.  










Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Nov 2008)

Quality pic Dave


----------



## Thomas McMillan (24 Nov 2008)

Nice pics! Robins are such cute little things.


----------



## vauxhallmark (24 Nov 2008)

Fantastic shots.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Nov 2008)

As you know Dave, I have first hand experiance of the zoo, 7 years. So i know how confidant these Robins are. I loved to watch them as I headed round the zoo in the tractor dishing out the fresh cut grass to the Rhinos, Eles, Girrafes etc. The Robins would come bounding over picking of the grubs and flys. You cant help but love them. Aww, I miss the widlife.

Nice pictures Dave, really nice...warming even.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Nov 2008)

One year we had a robin that came back and said hello to us everyday. 

Not sure if he comes anymore.


----------



## oldwhitewood (24 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I went to Chester Zoo last Friday, only for the day to be a bit of a wash out. Most of the more exotic residents decided to wimp out and stay in the warm, but just as the day was about to become an unmitigated disaster, good old Blighty provided the star of the show.
> 
> It is easy to forget how beautiful our own wildlife can be.
> 
> ...



Wonderful shots, what type of lens/camera was this?


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Nov 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Wonderful shots, what type of lens/camera was this?



Hi Neil,

These pics were taken on a Nikon D700 with a Nikkor 70-200mm lens. I still had to crop the pictures a fair bit.

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (25 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! that's some serious kit you have there *takes off hat and bows*  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Nov 2008)

Nice shots and great camera and lens


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> It is easy to forget how beautiful our own wildlife can be.



You can say that again, Dave.  I'm fortunate enough to be paid to look for wildlife and it never fails to amaze.  Watching 119 bats swarming around a house in Exceter before they flew in to roost was something special.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2008)

Great shots, Dave.

I bet you're having fun with your new gear.  How do you find the transition from APS-C to full-frame sensor?  I'm saving for a 5D Mk.2...


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Nov 2008)

A picture of all those bats would have been something else, Sam.

Spending your hard earned a mega camera George?   For me the biggest difference is when I use the 14-24mm lens. The amount you can fit in to the view finder is amazing. You will see what I mean at TGM when you will be amazed at how close you will be able to stand to the 10 foot altum tank and still fit it all in.

The level of detailing on a full frame sensor is pretty good, too. Those Robin pics required a large crop, yet there is still some detail in the feathers, although a little soft.

I am sure the Canon will have a low light performance similar to the Nikon. Get a 50mm f1.4 and you will be amazed at what you can get away with hand held and without flash.

With a camera like the one you are getting, George, it would be well worth getting the lenses to back it up. Especially when it comes to wide angle. Unfortunately, the lenses rival the camera in price.  

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Nov 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> .... Especially when it comes to wide angle. Unfortunately, the lenses rival the camera in price.


Yeah, tell me about it.  14mm L-series - Â£1500...

My next 'holiday' to the desert will help pay for it.  In the mean time I'll make do with my 10D and the new 11-14mm f2.8 Tokina that's very highly rated, and a snip at Â£400!

Cheers mate.  Look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Nov 2008)

Dave,

Its not great quality due to the camera and low light and its not the swarm at its best, but hopefully gives you an idea of what it was like.  



The clicks are the bat echolocation calls using a heterodyne bat detector.

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Its not great quality due to the camera and low light and its not the swarm at its best, but hopefully gives you an idea of what it was like.
> 
> ...




When I worked at the zoo, we would do bat walks around the grounds at night. We would use those bat detectors and spot pips, Doorbentons etc etc. Above the canteen is a huge colonies of pips.

AIN'T NATURE BRILLIANT!!!  8)


----------

